# The Green Light



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Well folks, I got the green light from my boss to buy a kayak. Don't get me wrong...I'm the man and I do whatever the f*ck I wanna do. _(If you're reading this baby...I'm just joking. You need me to get you anything?)_ I had the talk with the wife yesterday just to be courteous by keeping her invollved in our expenditures. It just so happens that I took her shoe shopping last Friday, and told her we can get a dog sometime after we get back from Cancun in May (I'd been against us getting a dog for various reasons for a while). That being said, it's time to go kayak shopping. 

As you guys know I had my mind, heart and soul set on buying the OK Torque. I CAN do that, but now the question is do I want to do that right now? I can afford it, but the price is still nothing to sneeze at. I can get a yak and everything necessary to be on the water for a fraction of the cost of the Torque alone. With the money saved on a less expensive yak I can upgrade my bathroom vanity. Which my wife would like (and would quite possibly yield in more sex for me.). That being said, I think the Torque will be my second kayak, possibly for FY11 as I originally intended. Now I need to find a decent paddle yak. 

I initially had my eyes on the Ascend FS12T, which comes as an angler package. The low price is the eye catcher with this one. But I wanna take a look at the Endeavour that BPS has to offer as well. I am also open to any used, rigged fishing kayak as well. Let the games begin!!

opcorn:


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive been eyeing the Ascend also. Just for the fact that it gets great reviews and is pretty damn affordable 

Ive only fished off a yak once last year when I borrowed one from a member on here but Im hooked on it


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

If you can afford the torque but want a regular paddle yak then get the OK Big Game, or the Malibu X-Factor. I've owned both and they are great yaks. I have the big game now. Equally stable, game is 12'9" x is 14'4", both dry, both kind of slow, game is 34" wide x is 33", more storage on the x, about the same weight. Or the malibu stealth, those look nice too. Baisically an x-factor with a round storage/live well between your legs and 2 small hatches in the sides.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm a pedal guy myself and nothing would make me give that up when I'm yak fishing, but for a paddle yak, I think the Prowler 13 and 15's are good boats. The deck layout looks good, and I've heard good things about their handling, paddling and tracking. They are also not so monstrously heavy as a Tarpon (heh, and I thought Hobies were heavy...). 

Also, if you want to just get on the water quick and need a nice, stable (albeit a tad slow) paddle yak, PM me. I might be able to hook you up with a decent, fishable yak (with paddle and seat and FF) for around $220


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh no...you said yes to the dog!!!?? This should be fun!opcorn:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone Paddle a Cobra Navigator or Explorer?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

You guys are not gonna believe this. 

So today I went to BPS to look at some kayaks. In particular, I wanted to check out the Ascend fs12, and the Endeavour. I looked around and didn't see either on the showroom floor. They had a few other OK yaks, including the torque. 

I got to talking with the salesman Dannie who was really helpful. He scanned a barcode for the ascend, and it showed they had one in stock. It was already sold, awaiting customer pickup. He said they are sold as soon as they come in. He took me into the stock room and let me look at it. It looks really nice. At $479, I can see why they're selling. 

I got to my mother in laws house and told my sister in law " I went kayak shopping today!!". She was quiet. "I am supposed to be looking at some other kayaks this week too!" She looked at me with a blank face, sighed and said "I wasn't trying to spoil anything but I have to tell you. Your wife is planning to get
you the torque for your birthday"

now I have to sit down and shut up till September


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

My wife just got here. I told her about today's outing. I said "I saw the torque. I might just wait to see if it goes on sale this fall." she hastily replied "yeah. I don't think you should get something and not be satisfied in the end..."

so my mission has changed. Now I have to get my battery, charger, pfd, etc.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

You're a lucky man Metro. You better pull through with the dog now. Women always wear the pants in a relationship. Hell, I'm single and only wear pants half the time...........


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Wow, nice. So does this mean you have to wait until September to go yakking? We might have caught all of the fish by then...


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

What a Woman!! WTG!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'm gonna have to wait until September. If I buy an interim yak, she'll see that I'm having just as much fun and view that as an opportunity for her to save $1800 lol. So I guess I'm back to my original schedule, with "FY11" being my year to join the kayak fishermen.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds like metro has a fever and kayak fever, good job and cant wait to see you out


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

how fast can those torque's go? anyone try one out yet?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Grilled Sardine said:


> how fast can those torque's go? anyone try one out yet?


look up youtube , they have the specks but I think 5 mph

jerry


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah, I'm curious to see if anyone has firsthand experiences with the speed of the Torque as well. While, yes, it has specs of 5mph from the manufacturer, I want to see how it performs in real world conditions.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Just buy the torque now and tell her to pay you back! LOL

MYT


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Just buy the torque now and tell her to pay you back! LOL
> 
> MYT


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

it's going to be a long summer for you .

5mph on high will be for about 4 minutes, slower speed will last longer


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL @ Mytmouse trying to get me in trouble! 

Yeah, they advertise 5.5 mph, 6 with the optional prop installed. 

Here's a pretty decent review from a fishing trip with this yak:

http://gameon2.wordpress.com/2009/08/20/ocean-kayak-torque-hits-montana/


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Just ordered my battery...









This one seemed to be the best (spec-wise) after a bit of e-researching


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

won't ordering a battery tip her off that you know she is getting it for you?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

fishinfanatic said:


> won't ordering a battery tip her off that you know she is getting it for you?


She knows that I've wanted the torque for quite some time now. I told her that I will just buy my accessories and wait to buy the Torque at a later date. 


I started spending my kayak money yesterday for a home improvement project.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

If that's the one that comes with a motor unless you are unable to paddle or peddle you might as well just get a boat. Whats the sense in that?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

did you check out the motorized hobies? they are pertty nice


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Hey MM*

Are you bald yet from pulling the hair out from waiting 
Two more months , man I'd be going nuts LOL


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

A motorized Kayak? Why not get a boat?


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Are you bald yet from pulling the hair out from waiting
> Two more months , man I'd be going nuts LOL


So mean!!! but funny (because its not me in MM's shoes )


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

bbcroaker said:


> Does anyone Paddle a Cobra Navigator or Explorer?


hey i have the baidarka.i thinks its a cobra do u know by anychance? its made for okuma and fishing


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Metro, you got a good wife! :beer:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Are you bald yet from pulling the hair out from waiting
> Two more months , man I'd be going nuts LOL


Man you have no idea!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> Metro, you got a good wife! :beer:


lol the verdict on this will be determined on September 4th.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

bbcroaker said:


> A motorized Kayak? Why not get a boat?


I don't want a boat...nor do I have a feasible storage solution for a boat. Besides...boating seems like an expensive hobby from my standpoint. I already have one expensive hobby (aviation). I know the initial costs for my kayak selection isn't exactly cheap, but once I get set up to my likings, it won't be as big of a money pit to keep things going. The purpose of me wanting a kayak was/is to broaden my access to fishing and not be bound to a pier (not to mention having to deal with all that comes with pier fishing).

I like the Torque for various personal reasons. I happen to be in a position where I can get what I want/like for a change...hasn't always been like that for me.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> I don't want a boat...nor do I have a feasible storage solution for a boat. Besides...boating seems like an expensive hobby from my standpoint. I already have one expensive hobby (aviation). I know the initial costs for my kayak selection isn't exactly cheap, but once I get set up to my likings, it won't be as big of a money pit to keep things going. The purpose of me wanting a kayak was/is to broaden my access to fishing and not be bound to a pier (not to mention having to deal with all that comes with pier fishing).
> 
> I like the Torque for various personal reasons. I happen to be in a position where I can get what I want/like for a change...hasn't always been like that for me.


 Rock on brother go on and get that jank!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Congrats Metro man..... if I could find a woman like that I would consider getting married!!!!...... (did I say that?) I also agree with you, I have a boat and now I wish I had went with a yak. Since I am now unemployed I am trying to sell the boat to pay bills, and when I get back to work I will be in a yak.

:fishing:


----------

